# Exchange 2003 - Globale Adressliste



## mac2ooo (10. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

MS Exchange 2003 - Windows 2003 Server

folgends Problem bei unseren Usern wenn diese die Globale Adressliste nutzen erhalten Sie eine Alte-Version die nicht ganz volständig ist und zwei Tip-Fehler hat .

Mir kommt es vor das die User ein Alte Version der Liste lokal gespeichert haben den auch Aktuelle Änderungen werden nicht übernommen. 

Wenn ich mir am Servewr die Vorschau anschaue bekomme ich immer die Aktuelle Version. Und auch ein par User sehen diese Aktuelle Version. 

Hat jemand ähnliche Probleme? oder kennt eine Lösung? 

Bin für jede antwort dank bar.


----------



## ethernet (8. Januar 2005)

Hi,

welchen EMailClient nutzen die User denn? Hast Du öffentliche Ordner eingerichtet?

Gruss

Chris


----------

